# What brake rotors recommended?



## pcumming (May 29, 2005)

What brake rotors recommended?

I need 4 new rotors. The cost per my Nissan dealer will amount to about $550 for 4 rotors (incl tax). 

I am a casual regular everyday joe driver. I have an 01 maxima

What is a decent brand I can buy at a parts store or online that will cost less but still be as good as the $125+ per rotor Nissan wants?

I will also be replacing the semi-metallic pads but will buy those direct from Nissan. 

Thanks
Peter


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

The problem with buying brake rotors on line is the shipping cost. Get the on-line price and see if the dealer will do any better on his price.


----------

